# Suchen Enduro Touren in der Nähe Braunlage (gern Freeride lastig)



## Wurzelpassage (29. Juli 2014)

Hi,
wir fahren am Donnerstag Richtung Braunlage und wollten den Bikepark dort nen bissl schredden. 
Wir suchen aber zur Abwechslung 2-3 Enduro Touren bei euch dort oben. Vielleicht hat einer oder mehrere Bock mit uns zu heizen oder uns GPS Daten für nen paar dicke Touren rüberzuschicken. 

Würden uns freuen. 

Grüße
and ride on.


----------



## roadrunner4711 (30. Juli 2017)

Hi,

Hast Du auf Deine Anfrage Antworten bzw. Tourenvorschäge erhalten? Wollte Ende des Monats nach Braunlage und bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer coolen/spaßigen Enduro Tour. Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TankedJoker (4. August 2017)

Schau mal bei http://volksbank-arena-harz.de da gibt es gute Touren mit gps daten. Sind aber im westlichen Teil des Harzes gut ausgeschildert.

Sonst hab ich hier ne Tour von mir allerdings von Bad Harzburg aus, aber da sind einige knackige Passagen dabei.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/12477833?ref=wtd

Kann aber derzeit nichts zum Streckenzustand sagen. Im Harz hat ja leider der Regen für extremes Chaos gesorgt.


----------



## roadrunner4711 (4. August 2017)

.... super, vielen Dank. Schaue ich mir mal in Ruhe an.

Viele Grüße!
Christoph


----------

